# 341Rd With 2 A/c Units



## J&J&J RV (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a 2020 341RD. Both A/C units are factory installed. Too much of the cooling goes to the front bedroom. Setting both thermostats to the same temp will have the front a/c shutting off soon while the main a/c runs all day non-stop. The back of the trailer is very warm and the front bedroom is about 4 degrees cooler that the thermostat setting. Lowering the front stat until the a/c comes back on then leaving it to run will cause the front unit to freeze up after a few hours. Leaving the front unit off still causes too much of the cooling to go to the front bedroom. I have tried setting the front a/c to fan only hi to boost the duct pressure in order to pushing the cool air from the main unit toward the back with no luck. Basically the front a/c is not usable.

I would like to hear from owners of this model with 2 A/C's. I need to know it yours performs well. I want to know how many ceiling registers you have in the front bedroom with the 2nd a/c. Mine has 4 which seems like too many for such a small room. My trailer was ordered at an RV show. I was told it would take several months to arrive. The trailer arrived in three weeks. I was told the trailer was going down the line and the dealer was able to get it. This makes me wonder if the trailer was partially assembled and they added my 2nd a/c unit. Both a/c units are tied into the same duct work.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## ob277rl (Feb 16, 2013)

On our trailer I found a lot to be desired about the way the unit was installed and the duct system. We had some cooling problems also in our case we needed two more outlets, one in the living area and one in the bedroom. Also the plenum area where the main unit was installed was insulated and sealed poorly an was leaking air into the attic. I had to seal the duct just pass the last outlets on each trunk line to prevent air from leaking int the attic also. To get more air into the areas we needed it I installed an outlet cover in the bath room to restrict the airflow in that area. I also made spacers to go in between the gap between the duct and the outlet cover to better seal that area off also.

Now to your problem, withe both units connected to the same duct try closing off some of the outlets in the bedroom to help keep more of the main living area cooling in that area. our you can even remove a duct outlet and see what the best way is to block the air from the living area from even entering the bedroom. I would pull down all of the outlets the see if they look like they are installed properly to the main trunk line. As far as the unit in the bedroom freezing up I had a similar problem on mine that had to do with debris clogging up the drain holes in the condensation drain pan inside the unit. I open up the unit blew it out with compressed air and decided to open up the holes a little larger and no problems sense. one other thing to look for inside the bedroom unit there is a sensor bulb that has to be in place in the cooling coil to prevent freeze ups also.

Good Luck

Robert


----------



## J&J&J RV (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I did remove a few outlets and looked in the ductwork with a mirror. I did not see much, but it looked open and connected. My registers cannot be closed, I can only turn them to change the air flow direction.

I've tried to speak with a tech at Keystone who knows how the system was designed, but Keystone won't let me talk to those people. Keystone has told me several times that they are willing to help the dealer, but the dealer needs to contact them. I can't get the dealer to simply call Keystone.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## J&J&J RV (Dec 10, 2020)

If anyone out there has this model with the optional 2nd a/c unit I am very curious to know how many ceiling outlets you have in the front bedroom.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## CheeseHead4Life (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi Jack. I see it's been a while since you posted, but in case it still helps.....

I have a 2020 341RD and have the exact same problem you mention. I have 4 vents in the bedroom, 1 vent in the bathroom, and 6 vents in the kitchen/living area. It's crazy how you can turn on just the kitchen AC and that makes the bedroom the coolest area of the trailer.

If you see this post, and respond, I can dive a little deeper and let you know what I've done for some improvements.

Bryan


----------

